# Processing grades in a text file



## wantbe (2. Jan 2013)

Hallo zusammen leider melde ich mich bei euch um einen Schulauftrag zu lösen ich probiere seit gut 2 Wochen mit meine Schulkameraden folgende Aufgabe zu lösen leider haben wir es immer noch nicht hingekriegt :-( Wir wollten es selber lösen aber haben keine Ahnung wie wir es lössen sollen weil Abgabetermin auch heute ist ca. um 16 - 17 Uhr wollte ich mich hier bei euch melden wir würden uns sehr freuen wenn ihr uns helfen würdet. :-(

....und verbleiben mit freundlichen Grüssen 


Suppose that a text file named scores.txt contains the mid-term grades of students taking CSE203. Number of students that took the mid-term exam is unavailable. There is one line of data for each student. Each line contains (a) the students SID, (b) 5 integer values indicating the student’s grade on a question, and (c) the overall grade of the student. These values are separated by space (“ ”).
For example the line below of the file indicates that the student with SID 201CSE0001 took 5, 10, 15, 20, 10 points respectively on questions 1 through 5. Therefore the total exam score of 201CSE0001 is 5+10+15+20+10 = 60.




201CSE0001 5 10 15 20 10 60

Write a program that appends scores.txt with the following 3 lines containing summary statistics: AVG <avg. on Q1> <avg. on Q2> <avg. on Q3> <avg. on Q4> <avg. on Q5> <avg. MT grade>
MAX <max. on Q1> <max. on Q2> <max. on Q3> <max. on Q4> <max. on Q5> <max. MT grade> MIN <min. on Q1> <min. on Q2> <min. on Q3> <min. on Q4> <min. on Q5> <min. MT grade>

If scores.txt contains:

201CSE0001 0 10 15 20 10 55 
201CSE0002 10 10 10 20 10 60 
201CSE0003 20 20 20 10 20 90 
201CSE0004 5 7 3 5 6 26


You will add at the end of the file the following lines:

AVG 8.75 11.75 12 13.75 11.5 57.75 
MAX 20 20 20 20 20 90
MIN 0 7 3 5 6 26


----------



## Melfis (2. Jan 2013)

Wie sollen wir dir helfen wenn du keine konkrete Frage stellst?

MFG Melfis


----------



## ARadauer (2. Jan 2013)

was habt ihr den bereits?


----------



## wantbe (2. Jan 2013)

Hallo zusammen vielen Dank für euer Feedback wir haben nur die oben auf englisch geschriebenen Aufgabenstellung wir sind gar nicht weiter gekommen haben null ahnung :-(


----------



## ARadauer (2. Jan 2013)

wantbe hat gesagt.:


> Hallo zusammen vielen Dank für euer Feedback wir haben nur die oben auf englisch geschriebenen Aufgabenstellung wir sind gar nicht weiter gekommen haben null ahnung :-(



Ihr versucht seit zwei wochen mit java eine textdatei einzulesen und habt gar nix? :noe:
Also habt ihr eine konkrete Frage oder soll einfach hier jemand eure aufgabe schreiben?


----------



## tröööt (2. Jan 2013)

nach 2 wochen überhaupt NICHTS und dann kurz vor der angst erst hier fragen ...

tja ... ganz erlich : VERDIENT !

wenns bloß darum geht an ein vorgegebenes file einen vorgegebenen text anzuhängen ... hier :

```
import java.io.*;
public class Appender
{
	public static void main(String[] args) throws Exception
	{
		PrintStream out=new PrintStream(new FileOutputStream("scores.txt", true));
		out.println("AVG 8.75 11.75 12 13.75 11.5 57.75");
		out.println("MAX 20 20 20 20 20 90");
		out.println("MIN 0 7 3 5 6 26");
		out.close();
	}
}
```
wenns natürlich n random-input ist den man erst parsen und dann das was dran kommt selbst ausrechnen muss ... naja ... dafür gibts dann z.b. [japi]Scanner[/japi] [japi]StringBuilder[/japi] sowie die parseXXX() methoden der primtive-wraper ...

einen großteil hab ich euch ja schon abgenommen ... oder sogar die ganze aufgabe gelöst ... aber wer sowas einfaches selbst nach 2 wochen nicht auf die reihe bekommt ... sorry ... dafür habt ihr dann die schlechte bewertung echt verdient


----------



## wantbe (2. Jan 2013)

Vielen Dank für Deine Antwort wir haben tatsächlich probiert bis es nicht mehr geht sind aber nicht weiter gekommen wir wollten nicht das jemand die aUfgabe für uns löst aber waren heute dazu gezwungen wir möchten euch für euer Verständnis bedanken... danke..


----------



## AndiE (2. Jan 2013)

Was habt ihr denn ausprobiert?

Habt ihr so eine Datei erstellt? 

Der Rest ist doch einfach:

Datei zeilenweise durchlaufen. Werte merken. Zum Schluß ausrechnen und Abschlußzeilen anhängen.


----------



## timbeau (2. Jan 2013)

Ja, fragt man sich was ihr 2 Wochen gemacht habt? Wand angeguckt?

Nicht "weiter" gekommen heißt, nochnichtmal eine Textdatei eingelesen? :autsch:


----------



## Firephoenix (2. Jan 2013)

Das ist doch die Aufgabenstellung hier:
https://course.isikun.edu.tr/download.aspx?mt=Assignments&assignmentid=4736

Tatsächlich nicht der optimale Zeitraum eine Aufgabe genau zwischen die Weihnachtsfeiertage und Neujahr zu legen, trotzdem keine Entschuldigung dafür erst einen Tag vor Abgabe anzufangen. Das wurde aber oben schon genug durchgekaut denke ich.

Wie auch schon gesagt wurde, die Aufgabe wird hier niemand gratis lösen, aber hier mal ein paar Ansätze bei denen unter anderem Google weiterhelfen wird:

1. Textdatei einlesen, die Daten in der Datei in ein internes Format (z.B. eine eigene Klasse Entry erstellen, die für genau einen Eintrag in der Liste steht) überführen (Stichworte: BufferedReader, Strings splitten, Primitive Datentypen aus String parsen, Listen)
2. Die Daten auswerten (Stichworte: Durchschnitt berechnen, Maximum, Minimum)
3. Ergebnis an die Textdatei anhängen (Stichworte: PrintWriter, Append to File).


Gruß


----------

